# oil sending unit



## Emery (May 10, 2006)

Hi guys. Was told by the shop that my car is leaking oil at the oil sending unit. Autozone doesn't list an oil sending unit for a 98 Sentra. Does this part go by another name on Sentras? Anyone ever replaced one? It was a real simple bolt on with my Mustang, not sure how tough it is on a Sentra. 

thanks!

-Emery


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes they leak.
They are not special, std thread.
Plenty of old threads here.


----------



## Emery (May 10, 2006)

Thanks man. Looks like they call it the "oil pressure sensor" at Autozone.

-Emery


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

here is the nissan part

SWITCH ASSY-OIL PRESSURE - Sentra / 200SX (B14U) 1995-1999 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

here is the NAPA part

https://www.napaonline.com/Search/D...5SB_0184117117&An=599001+101997+50090+2090008


----------

